# Sticky  When submitting a plant for identification...



## Cavan Allen

...please try to have as many of the following as you can. It will make finding out what you have a lot easier.

- Closeup photo of the plant.
- Photo from farther back (please see the photography forum for help with both)
- Thorough description of the plant. That includes things like leaf arrangement, size, etc. 
- From where did the plant come? Native range and place where plant was obtained. 
- If applicable, any common name or suspect scientific name that came with the plant.


----------

